# Playing recorded dvd material on a mac



## lilbandit (Jan 11, 2006)

My brother bought himself a new Samsung DVD recorder in the January sales. I recorded a programme the other night and wanted to copy the file to my mac. When I inserted the disk dvd player couldn't recognise the disk. I used a dvd-rw in the recorder. When I opened the disk in the finder there was a folder containing a .vro file. It wouldn't let me copy it onto the desktop and I can't find any software to play it. Tried vlc, mplayer, quicktime so far. Any help appreciated!


----------



## vacmac (Jan 11, 2006)

Try mpeg Stream Clip and the Quicktime mpeg 2 codec

http://www.alfanet.it/squared5/mpegstreamclip.html
http://www.apple.com/de/quicktime/mpeg2/

vacmac


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 13, 2006)

no luck with Stream clip I'm afraid. Out of ideas.


----------

